# CNC vadība / mehānika >  CNC galvenās sastāvdaļas

## juurs

vai kāds var pastāstīt, kas ir vajadzīgs lai kontrolētu soļu motorus? 
(ar ko atšķiras kontrolieri no draiveriem?)
kādi parametri ir jāņem vērā soļu motoram attiecībā pret galda lielumu?
(piemēram galds 1m x 2m)

----------


## Epis

> vai kāds var pastāstīt, kas ir vajadzīgs lai kontrolētu soļu motorus?
> (ar ko atšķiras kontrolieri no draiveriem?)


 lai kautko kontrollētu vaig mērierīci (enkoderi (optisko,magnētisko,utt) kas pateiks cik ātri motors griežās tālāk elektroniku ar kādu atgriezeniskās saites algoritmu kā PID lai uztaisītu closed loop sistēmu.

parasti draiveris ir plika motoru vadības elektronika, kas pēc signāliem Step/Dir griež motoru un citu neko nedar, un kontrollieris tas kas uzrauga notora griešanos un piekorigē ātrumu ar PID, ja vaig. 
Bieži vien elektronikā viss šis ir apvienots vienā kastē, kā tas ir Servo motoru gadījumā, soļiniekie parasti tas ir atsevišķi. 




> kādi parametri ir jāņem vērā soļu motoram attiecībā pret galda lielumu?
> (piemēram galds 1m x 2m)


 vispār jāņem vērā ir viss; Galda masa, apstrādājamās detaļas masa, velamais ātrums, paātrinājums, un vītņstieņa SOlis, vai Ballscrew solis(pitch), 
pirmais jau jāizvēlās pareizs vītņstieņa solis, pret vēlamo ātrummu, ņemot vērā soļu motora griežanās ātrumu kur labs griezes moments ir līdz 200Rpm (hibrīd  tipa ar 200 steps/rev) ir arī tādi kas tīri labi iet līdz 500-1000Rpm (tas atkarīgs no Draivera parametriem).
un tālāk aprēkini cik lielu soli vaidzēs vitņstienim no Max ātrums/(max RPM/60) piem :
 max ātrums:  2m/s
max motora ātrums (RPM) 1000 
soļa garums (pitch) = 2000mm/s/(1000rpm/60)= 2000mm/s/(16.666Round/Sec) = 120mm (12cm) nu reāli tāda vītņstieņa ar tādu soli nav līdz ar to 2m/s ar soļinieku dabūt nekādīgies nevarēs (ja nu vienīgi ar zobratu pārnesumu 10:1), normāli dzīves situācija varētu izskatītes tā ka ir vītņstienis ar 10-15mm soli
un tad ātru ja pie motora 200rpm un 1000rpm ir atiecīgi:
0.033m/s - 0.049m/s (10-15mm pitch) 200rpm
0.166m/s - 0.249m/s  (1000rpm)

līdz ar to ja gribi lielus ātrumu 1-2m/s ta tev jāņem servo motoru, bet ja mazu ātrumu ta soļu motoru, jo soļinieks pēc būtības ir tas pats servo tikai ar integrētu pārnesumu 1:25, vai 1:12.5 atkarībā ar kādu servo motoru salīdzina 2polu vai 4polu pret 50 polu soļmotoru, proti jo vairāk polu jo lēnāk grižās.

ir jakas ballscrew ar vītnes soli 2.5cm pat 5cm ar šādiem varētu stepperis sasniegt tīri labu ātrumu. 

tālāk jārekina motora jauda Nm pret vēlamo kustības spēku (N)  un beigās no šī var arī aprēkināt maximāl iespējamo galda paātrinājumu ņemot vērā viņa masu.
es visu līdz galam nēsu nekad reķinājis.  ::

----------


## juurs

esu redzējis ka izmato zobsiksnu. cik tas ir prātīgi priekš liela galda? vai nozīme ir liela ja staigā tikai frēze, frēzējamā materiāla svars vairs nav būtiski ja tikai blīvums.

----------


## zicis

Nau ko velosipēdu vēlreiz izgudrot, ja viņš ir jau izgudrots!
Steperiem pietiek ar draiveri nekādus encoderus nevaig, tos vaig citu tipu dzinējiem asinhronajiem vai kolektora motoriem ,lai kontroletu rotacijas frekvenci un lai motoru pagriestu noteikta punkta un ari bez draivera neiztikt kurs sanem infu no encodera. 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-Axis-TB6560-...item27af79954a
paņem šito ebay - nezinu cik vins labs, bet savā ziņa lēts, un vienkārš ja nosvilināsi nebūs lieli zaudējumi. Klāt pieslēdz 3 pc baroklus un viss!!

----------


## GuntisK

> jo soļinieks pēc būtības ir tas pats servo tikai ar integrētu pārnesumu 1:25, vai 1:12.5 atkarībā ar kādu servo motoru salīdzina 2polu vai 4polu pret 50 polu soļmotoru, proti jo vairāk polu jo lēnāk grižās.


 Ko tu muldi! Soļu motors nav tas pats, kas servo! Vieno viņus tikai nozīme- pozicionēt iekārtu/instrumentu. 

To Juurs: lieliem galda izmēriem lietderīgāk ir izmantot zobstieni. Zobsiksna arī var būt, tikai jāņem tāda kurai iekšā ir metāla kordi (lai neizstaipās siksna).

----------


## Epis

> Ko tu muldi! Soļu motors nav tas pats, kas servo! Vieno viņus tikai nozīme- pozicionēt iekārtu/instrumentu.


 tu te pats esi tagat samūdējies, jo soļu motoram ar Servo nav nekāda sakara ! servo vispār nav motors! 
 jāatzīst ka es pats arī samūdējos bišķi  ::  , vaidzēj servo motora vietā teikt jebkurš 2-4 polu motors (AC,DC,PM,kolektor utt..) jo pēc Wiki, un citiem avotiem Servo motors ir jebkurš motors kas atbilst noteiktiem Servo kritērijiem lejā ir saraksts, pēc idejas jebkuru motoru var pielāgot kautkādā pakāpē lai viņš atbilstu tiem kritērijiem.(pielāgošana nozīmē pielikt enkoderi,vai citus sensorus, +servo draiver,kontrollier elektroniku)
Tas pats arī attiecās uz Soļu motora tipu, tas arī var būt, un saukties kā Servo motors un veidot Servo sistēmu ja viņu pareizi aprīko.

reku pāris kritēriji kam jābūt lai motoru pataisītu par servo motoru: http://zone.ni.com/devzone/cda/ph/p/id/234



> Some changes that must be made to any motor that is designed as a servomotor in-cludes the ability to operate at a range of speeds without overheating, the ability to operate at zero speed and retain sufficient torque to hold a load in position, and the ability to operate at very low speeds for long periods of time without overheating.


 līdz ar to sanāk ka parasti par servo motoriem sauc motorus kas jau ieprieš rūpnieciski tiek sagatavoti Servo aplikācijai. 
reku links par to ko sauc par Servo jeb Servomechanism.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Servomechanism 
istanībā sanāk tā ka daudzi lieto servo vārdu ne tur kur vaidzētu, piemēram populārie salīdzinājumi "Servo motor VS stepper motor" ir tādi divdomīgi, jo stepper motors arī var būt servo tipa motors, līdz ar to šeit nevar salīdzināt motoru tipus, bet gan jāsalīdzina Vadības Tipi, proti Servo vadību ar Open loop stepper motoru klasisko step/dir vadību, pēc kuras principiem var vadīt arīj jebkuru motoru.

vispār man šī ir pirmā reize ka skatos wiki ko nozīmē Servo, nojauta jau bīj.

----------


## valmet

Klausīsies Epi - cnc galdu neuzbūvēsi   ::  
Atvaino Epi, bet ja es kā iesācējs šajā lietā  izlasītu Tavu atbildi, man droši vien nolaistos rokas.

Lai izvēlētos motorus un pārējos konstrukcijas elementus, pirmkārt jāzin kādu materiālu un ar kādu ātrumu un precizitāti vēlies apstrādāt.

----------


## IvarsK

Lai nevairotu tēmas uzdošu tepat jautājumus par CNC. Pamazām pētu un apsveru uztaisīt nelielu CNC priekš koka un plastmasu frēzēšanas, darba virsma nepieciešama līdz 30x30cm, frēzēšanas instruments parastais dremelis. Precizitāte būtu labi ja 0.1mm.

Elektroniku plānoju pirkt šeit http://www.hobbycnc.com/products/cnc-packages/ , tikai nezinu kādu labāk ? PRO vai EZ. 
Soļa motorus arī turpat http://www.hobbycnc.com/products/stepper-motors/, tikai cik jaudīgus man vajag 305oz, 205oz vai 130oz ?

Lineāros gultņus domāju taisīt šādus http://buildyourcnc.com/step1.aspx

Vītņsiteņus izmantošu parastos M6

Tagad kritizējiet un iesakiet ko labāku vai lētāku   ::

----------


## andrievs

Savukārt man dikti "niez" sākt uzreiz ar šo:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zen-Toolworks-...item27af893055

Lūdzu pakritizējiet arī manu iedomāto izvēli !

----------


## Epis

> Savukārt man dikti "niez" sākt uzreiz ar šo:
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zen-Toolworks-...item27af893055
> 
> Lūdzu pakritizējiet arī manu iedomāto izvēli!


 nu tā uzreiz jau sākt frēzēt nopērkot šito mantiņu nevarēs tur vaig piepirkt motoru Draiverus + Barošanas bloku 24v + pašu kompi ar kādu Mach3,EMC2 utt..
NU barošanas bloks+draiveris varētu vilk uz kādiem ~100ls.
Nu frēzēt neko cietu ar tādu nevarēs, un cik saprotu tā freze ir domāta gravēšanai vai kam tamlīdzīgam, tākā ja domāji frēzēt kādu citeāku metālu ar  lielāku ātrumu ta diemžēl nekas labs tur nesanāks jo tas motors diez ko jaudīgs tur neizskatās + pate frēze ir no PVC kas nav nopietns konstrukcijas matreāls, bet paspēlēties jau var  :: , pirmos iespaidus un pieredzi kā ar CNC strādāt var dabūt.

man pašam ir pieredze uz šīm mazajām frēzēm, tikai man bīj sherline CNC freze kurai viss bīj no Alumīnija + viena čuguna sliede ar to varēja alumīniju frezēt tīri labi uz lēno , bleki bisķi arī ņema, bet maksā viņa krietni daragāk. + virpot arī varēja  :: , vitnie iegriezt gan nevarēja  ::

----------


## juurs

vai no klātesošajiem ir kāds reāli spējīgs uztaisīt 1,20m platu propeleri???

----------


## valmet

hz

----------

